# Rome Total War Gold, PowerISO



## Arem (Feb 23, 2010)

Sirs,

I tried installing Rome Total War Gold to my pc but it gives me an error message whenever i try installing PowerISO saying "Windows can't access the specified device, path or file. You may not have appropriate permission to access the item." I don't know what to do from here.. I need help please.. I don't think that I have a problem with my specs... Help will be well appreciated.ray:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Why are you using PowerISO to install a CD game?

Insert your Rome Total War CD and install from there. No need for virtual drives or ISOs.


----------

